# Tv d'orange sur iPad2 : pas de son



## bricbroc (19 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir,
Le module Tv d'orange sur iPad2 ne sort aucun son.
Pour l'image pas de problème.
Sur iPad1 son et image passent impeccables avec le même programme.
Qu'un a-t-il réussi à faire fonctionner le couple Tv-orange et iPad2 ?


----------



## Lauange (20 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Aucun problème sur mon iPad 2.


----------



## bricbroc (20 Juillet 2012)

ok, merci de ta réponse.
je vais désinstaller/réinstaller alors


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Juillet 2012)

Tu n'aurai pas le switch "silencieux" enclenché (sur la tranche gauche en haut de ton iPad, au dessus des boutons de réglage du son...). 



Parce que ça ça coupe le son de la Tv automatiquement...


----------



## bricbroc (22 Juillet 2012)

Non le son n'est pas coupé, seule cette appli est muette...
Si j'enchaîne avec de la musique la sono cartonne !
Sinon la réinstalle n'a rien donné, c bien la 3.3.4 qui est dessus.


----------

